# Office-Jet "HP PSC 2200series" mehrmals



## grauhaar (22. September 2003)

Gleicher Drucker mit mehreren Namen "HP PSC 2200series"
_________________________________________________

zum Vermeiden von regelmäßigen Änderungen der Druckereigenschaften
(Entwurf-, Textdruck-normal, Farbe-...) sollten mehrere Drucker mit
unterschiedlichen Namen bei gleichem Modell und Treiber installiert werden.

Bisher gelang mir das bei anderen Druckermodellen.
Ein Hinzufügen neuer Drucker "HP PSC 2200series" wird vom Betriebssystem verweigert, weil die
entsprechende INF-Datei nicht vorhanden ist. Eine erneute Installation mit
dem SETUP-Programm kann bei erfolgreicher Erstinstallation nicht erfolgen (Optionen blind).

Betriebssystem : WINDOWS XP Home, Schnittstelle USB001, Treiber
hpz2ku07.dll - Vers. 64.33

Vielleicht hat es schon jemand gemacht und kann mir helfen.
Danke


----------

